# Original 64 Stingray



## vastingray (May 27, 2018)

really nice original 64 stingray if your into nice original 1963-1982 Stingrays, Krates ,Fastbacks etc...  check us out on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/  Lots of nice HONEST people with tons of knowledge and sooo many nice bikes and parts


----------



## stoney (May 28, 2018)

vastingray said:


> really nice original 64 stingray if your into nice original 1963-1982 Stingrays, Krates ,Fastbacks etc...  check us out on Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/  Lots of nice HONEST people with tons of knowledge and sooo many nice bikes and parts
> 
> ...




You make me want to puke with all your beautiful early Stingrays. I AM ONLY KIDDING--KEEP THEM COMING--I'LL DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Jesse57nomad (May 28, 2018)

That's so nice


----------

